# Generic charging system troubleshooting



## fred111 (May 18, 2010)

I hope someone can help with a parasitic battery leak on my Nissan forklift. It is a late 80's model with no accessories except lights. I have traced the problem to the alternator plug in for the L & R terminals. When I unplug it the leak stops. I thought this meant that the alternator had bad diodes so I replaced the alternator. Same problem with new one. Does this mean the new alternator is bad or do I have a problem somewhere else? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## peterbrusil (Aug 31, 2012)

Automobile utility techniques are far too normally a puzzle, as very much for the knowledgeable specialized as the weekend do-it-yourself technician. Even so, they basically never have to be the bulk of electrical wires below a sprint and under the bonnet of a truck, require no more time be scary by all people apart from the top level experts.


----------

